# Sen. Kerry's daughter arrested on DUI



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sen. Kerry's daughter arrested on DUI*

*Alexandra Kerry, 36, held for about 5 hours*

Updated: Thursday, 19 Nov 2009, 11:27 AM EST
Published : Thursday, 19 Nov 2009, 11:27 AM ESTLOS ANGELES (AP) - The daughter of Sen. John Kerry has been arrested in Hollywood for allegedly driving drunk.

Los Angeles police say 36-year-old Alexandra Kerry was stopped by officers on a Hollywood street at about 12:40 a.m. Thursday and tested for driving under the influence.

Sen. Kerry's daughter arrested on DUI | WWLP.com


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









*Famous for having a see-thru dress. Big deal. Why the looong face Alexandra?*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


That's why


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ooops....there goes his 2012 notions!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


 Anyone else notice that its not just her face thats long?! Two words for ya, "Lifts, and Separates!" Buy a bra BABY!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, Id hit it.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x410 and weights 68KB.


How about these two jap?!..... HBT anyone?! ;-)


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

CollegePDispatch said:


> *Sen. Kerry's daughter arrested on DUI*
> 
> *Alexandra Kerry, 36, held for about 5 hours*
> 
> ...


Drunk huh....it appears the apple never even fell from the tree this time.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I opened this thread in hope of seeing a picture of Kerry's loin trophy. I anticipated her to be ugly. 

Thank you. Carry on.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ugly?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PZPpWTRTU&feature=PlayList&p=BCB6F80D9C2A7E3C&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1"]YouTube- Mr. Ed - Intro (Opening Theme)[/nomedia]


----------

